# Need a good trainer in Portland, Oregon area



## fgshepherd

I'm in Washington County. I would like to know of a good trainer for my 3 year old GSD to get good socialization and get over reactiveness to other dogs. Any leads would be appreciated..Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The Humane Society has classes for reactive dogs: Pet Training Classes at the Oregon Humane Society



> Reactive Rover
> 
> Does your dog not get along well with others? Does your dog lunge and bark at other dogs when on a leash? This class will focus on positive training methods for dogs who react to other dogs while on a leash with lunging, growling or barking. We will make accommodations for reactive dogs to help them learn and feel comfortable in class. You will understand more about why your dog reacts to other dogs and how to gain better control. The goal of this class is to help you be able to have your dog see and walk by another dog from a short distance. We will not progress to off-leash interactions during the class.


----------



## fgshepherd

Thanks, Debbie. I'm work and live in Washington County so I can't make it by 6:15 to class. I will certainly keep an eye out for any weekend classes they may offer though! Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You might check with them to see if they have any recommendations closer to you. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## fgshepherd

That is true! I will ask! Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oooh, found one for you! Dog Training School | Grooming | Dog Wash |Pup-A-Razzi Would that be closer? I remembered a place up there that an Oregon breeder had mentioned and had to dig back through some old emails from her, but I managed to find the name. Their Calm and Control classes based on the book Control Unleashed (click the Specialized Training link) would be exactly what you're looking for. 

BTW, my husband has some relatives in that area and we go up there from time to time. We had lunch today with his aunt & uncle who were down here visiting friends and relatives - they live in Tualatin. Their daughter, Tom's cousin, lives in Hillsboro. I'm familiar with the Portland area, but I had to look up Washington County because I wasn't sure exactly where the counties are.


----------



## fgshepherd

Thank you, Debbie! That place IS a lot closer! I've taken my dogs there for do-it-yourself baths! It totally slipped my mind! It is in Beaverton. I'm in Forest Grove, just west of Hillsboro about 5 miles maybe. Ooooh! Now I'm really excited to call them! Thank you!!


----------



## counter

fgshepherd said:


> I'm in Washington County. I would like to know of a good trainer for my 3 year old GSD to get good socialization and get over reactiveness to other dogs. Any leads would be appreciated..Thanks!


Camilla from Ain't Misbehaving is who we used for our leash reactive GSD. She works in Portland, OR and did wonders for Nara. She makes housecalls and came to us! Here's her website:

Dog Training and Dog Training Classes in Portland, Oregon by Ain't Misbehaving

Good luck!


----------

